
Show HN: Free India Mutual Funds API - SkyRocknRoll
https://www.mfapi.in/
======
yinyang_in
With free things, I'm usually sceptical, if it's okay, what are your
intentions behind it and future plans, can I relay on them for long term.

~~~
SkyRocknRoll
Developer here. The cost of running this api is very minimal. Also later I may
sell technical indicators for mutual fund. But API will always be free. You
can rely on it

